# Eminence Alpha-6C & ID CD2NEO Full Bodies



## oldschoolsq (Nov 29, 2006)

Just installed a set of Eminence Alpha-6C 6.5" drivers in the doors of my 92 Ford Ranger to mate up with my ID CD2NEO full body horns & a pair of ID IDQ10D4V2 subs. The x-over points are :

subs 110 hz/30 db
mids 110 hz/30 db to 800 hz/30 db
horns 800 hz/30 db

I am VERY impressed with the Alpha-6C  Even crossed @ 110 hz it offers the BEST mid bass , impact , clarity , realism & SQ to date  They blend SEAMLESSLY with the CD2's & IDQ's !!! These are 4 ohm , weather protected , shallow mounting depth & BEST of all built in the good ol USA It is the best $80 I have EVER spent for this Obsession !!!


----------



## red03vette (Sep 3, 2007)

nice, i still like horn installs myself.  are the mids just mounted I.B. in the doors? 

duce


----------



## oldschoolsq (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes the mids are I.B. with about 150 watts average & 240 watts each max power  They stay CLEAN & DYNAMIC throughout the volume range  Horns , strings , kick drums , vocals , etc. all play with Authority that was lacking with some of the other drivers I have tried . Overall I am VERY Impressed with them  




the duce said:


> nice, i still like horn installs myself.  are the mids just mounted I.B. in the doors?
> 
> duce


----------

